# enable USB mouse



## ccc (Jun 26, 2012)

*H*i,

Howto How to enable the USB mouse on FreeBSD 8.3 with kde-lite?

I have now in /etc/rc.conf:

```
fsck_y_enable="YES"
background_fsck="NO"

mouse_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

hostname="bsd.DOM"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"

inetd_enable="YES"

nfs_client_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"

linux_enable="YES"

kdm_enable="YES"

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Fri Jan  6 20:15:49 2012
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
hostname="bsd.DOM"
```


----------



## ccc (Jun 26, 2012)

Currently my mouse is only working if I unplug/plug its USB connection. Does someone know howto how to solve this problem?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 26, 2012)

In xorg.conf make sure it's set to /dev/sysmouse


```
Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection
```

And the general consensus it to remove the reference to hald in your /etc/rc.conf file.


----------



## ccc (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks, but I changed in /etc/ttys from:
	
	



```
ttyv8	"/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"	xterm	off secure
```
to:
	
	



```
ttyv8	"/usr/local/bin/kdm -nodaemon"	xterm	on secure
```
and now it seems to work well.

BTW I don't have xorg.conf and this problem still occurs if I start KDE using the [cmd=]startx[/cmd] command.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2012)

There's no need to add moused_enable to /etc/rc.conf for a USB mouse, it's only needed for a PS/2 mouse. USB mice load moused(8) automatically.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2012)

devd(8) runs moused(8) for USB mice, but does so with different options than if it is started from /etc/rc.conf.  So it can still be useful to enable moused(8) in /etc/rc.conf.


----------

